# Acrylic nails



## Blondeplaymate (Jan 29, 2007)

ive been getting my nails done(acrylic) for like months now...and yesturday i went to go take them off....and my nails were really weak even the guy that took them off said they were bad....so he put a nail plish glue thing...and the he sprayed and glue on them....

now im using sally hensen hard as nails.....but i want what he put onme a glue nailpolish ive never seen it.....anyone have an idea of where to get it?


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump...I want to know too.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2007)

They sell that in drugstores in the nail section. Its always next to stuff like the powder acrylic and that liquid. I used to use this alot.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2007)

cool! thanks. i hate when my nails feel thin and brittle.


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 13, 2007)

I know its too late for this: BUT you should know that your nails should NPOT be so thin and damaged after you have your acrylics removed. Unfortunately in my 7 years of doing nails, I have seen more and more damage every year from all the quick corner salons. My suggestion is use a good strengthener and cuticle oil every day to keep them supple and let the damage grow out. Next time you get your nails done, go somewhere else!

Brush on nail glue can be purchased at Sally Beauty Supply, if there is one near you. Walmart and target carry regular nail glue and you may be able to find a brush on type there too. They are the same thing, BTW, just one comes with a brush!


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

After acrylic nails are removed it's normal for them to be soft and brittle at first, but they shouldn't be pitted or rigged. Keep them short and maintained until they grow out. Use lots of moisture. Try to stay away from manicurist who use a dremmel on the natural nail, it has a tendancy to burn them and weaken them.


----------

